# Super Bowl 54 - Which Team Will Win?



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I am going with the Kansas City Chiefs.

Patrick Mahomes is a phenom. 50 TDS, and over 5,000 yards passing.

And he can throw the ball better than any quarterback I have ever seen.

That, and I hate the 49ers...! :lol:

Which team you picking?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Chiefs here. I wouldn't call myself a fan, but I would say they're the local favorite due to regional proximity.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I used to like the Chiefs when they had Hank Stram as coach, Len Dawson as QB, and Ed Podalak as running back, Willie Lanier at linebacker.

But my AFC team was the Raiders and Kenny "The Snake" Stabler....

Old school....


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=MHjL8jy7-Kc


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

I'm not what you call a huge NFL fan in that I don't have a favorite team. I generally root for teams that have the most Iowa players. Unfortunately both teams have 2 Iowa players. There are two things that make me think KC is going to win this game. First is San Fran's excellent defensive line. They get lots of pressure but Mahomes is the best QB in the league throwing on the run. Unless they can keep contain on him I see him torching them. Second is the speed of KC on the outside. We saw in the NFC Championship that if Richard Sherman doesn't jam you at the line and keep you in front that he can't stay with even moderately fast receivers. KCs receivers are way beyond moderately fast. KC has so many weapons that even with safety help over the top they may spread San Fran's secondary too much. I think San Francisco keeps it close but KC pulls away late. I do hope George Kittle has an amazing game though.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

No dog in this fight, so I'll pull for the original Dallas Cowboys, ie Dallas Texans, ie Kansas City Chiefs.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Gotta go Chiefs. I'd like to see Andy Reid win one. If it becomes a shootout I think Mahomes wins that one. Also, no way Raheem Mostert puts 4 TDs on the Chiefs. I do think Kyle Shanahan is a great coach.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I just wish they would play it on a Saturday night - for those of us who have to get up and go to work on Monday mornings. :lol:


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Monday after the Super Bowl should be a national holiday.

So you can return that pony keg of Heineken to get your deposit back.

And not get fired....


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Red Raider here, so go #Mahomie!!


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

Chiefs!!!


----------



## The Anti-Rebel (Feb 16, 2019)

I'm rooting for the 419

https://twitter.com/bob_ranum/status/1223975133234286592?s=20


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

dfw_pilot said:


> No dog in this fight, so I'll pull for the original Dallas Cowboys, ie Dallas Texans, ie Kansas City Chiefs.


I like the way you think...! And for reminding me of team history that I had forgotten thru the years....

I really don't have a dog in this fight either, so watching it will just be for fun and entertainment.

I remember when the Hunt family was trying to corner the market on silver - my father drove me out to see the Hunt's mansion compound in Dallas - it was a very large estate, very secluded and private, trees everywhere. Amazing....

And I thought all they did was make ketchup! :lol:


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

The Anti-Rebel said:


> I'm rooting for the *419*


If you are talking about area codes, I think you mean "415" which is in the San Francisco Bay Area (I used to live there)….

419 is for Toledo, Ohio area....

Ordinarily I would've never known that, but reading your post, I was trying to figure out what you meant by 419.... :lol:


----------



## The Anti-Rebel (Feb 16, 2019)

FlowRider said:


> The Anti-Rebel said:
> 
> 
> > I'm rooting for the *419*
> ...


Oh, I meant the Tifway 419 Bermuda on the field.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I saw a sports book prognosticator quoted on the news stating that the Chiefs are 63% favorite, 49ers 37% to win the game.

I thought that seemed a bit skewed.

I am just going to enjoy the game. It is kind of nice when you can watch and not get all caught up in the outcome....

But I am a Cowboys fan, so my team hasn't been in the Super Bowl since 1995, so I am kind of used to just watching it. :bd:


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

The Anti-Rebel said:


> Oh, I meant the Tifway 419 Bermuda on the field.


Oh, yeah - turf grass reference. I should have figured that out.

Why can't I get my lawn to look like that?

I just need to up my game so I can afford a grounds keeping crew, I guess!


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Panthers all the way


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

The team that scores more points will win :lol: 
Who Dat
But in all honesty I'd rather see KC win, not even sure why.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

The Anti-Rebel said:


> I'm rooting for the 419
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1223975133234286592


Are those grow lights covering the field??? Wow, what an operation!


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

Giants fan here but all in on the chiefs. Good friend I been watching the playoffs with who's going through some medical issues is a big time chiefs fan since we been kids. Cried when the chiefs won the championship game so he's long overdue for a celebration. When we were younger and crazy we even raced a beat up Monte Carlo for a summer and painted it KC colors.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

I don't really care, but I know way too many Chief fans who are due. GO CHIEFS!!!

Seriously, those guys are fanatics and a great fan base!

You kids be careful with the Coronavirus going around.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Moments away from National Anthem and kickoff.

Go Chiefs! Got my pistachios and I'm ready to roll!!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I think defense wins the game. The 49 have a better defense in my opinion. I did live in Kansas City, so I would like the chiefs to win it.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

That was an impressive come-from-behind.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Ware said:


> That was an impressive come-from-behind.


21 unanswered points.

Back to back interceptions by Mahomes, then he throws two deep passes to help the Chiefs score three touchdowns to win the game!

And KC's defense stuffed the 49ers with six straight stops....

They blitzed at the perfect moments. Classic attack defense.

49ers running game is stout. But they couldn't protect their QB....

And in the end, KC threw at Richard Sherman, who got burned deep.

And how'd the Niners let Travis Kelce get so wide open for that TD?

An impressive come from behind championship win. Great ending!


----------

